# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Sarah Brightman

## boginya05

My favourite singer is Sarah Brightman.Who knows her?
She is a star of musical "The Phantom of the opera","Cats","Sond and Dance",which wrote by Andrew Lloyd Webber.
Now she is busy her solo programm.
Let's speak about her!

----------


## boginya05

I forgot to write interesting thing that Sarah has song in Russian - "How fair this place" ("Здесь хорошо" music Sergey Rachmaninov,text G. Galina),and many years ago she sang wonderful russian romance, which music by Sergey Rachmaninov too and text by F.Tutchev- "Spring Waters" ("Весенние воды").

----------

